# FYI on Captain Eddie Castelin



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 21, 2014)

For those of you who know him or know of him from either SWAT or You Tube.
For about a couple of weeks plus he has had some serious health issues.  A discovery of a tumor on his brain led to surgery which only a day or so ago they had to rush him back into surgery for blood clots on the brain.

He is now resting well somewhat alert though the haze of medication in NICU.

So if you can say a prayer, lite a candle, rub a Buddha's belly or what you may. Please do so.   I have a gut feeling that if it wasn't for him many of us wouldn't even own a lathe let alone make pens.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 21, 2014)

Drew;  He is a nice guy and congenial to boot!  I'm praying for him.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Sep 21, 2014)

He has taught me so much through youtube.  Prayers going out to him and management.  
Speedy recovery we need more vids and you need to get back to makin' Shavin'


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 21, 2014)

Sending prayers to the BIG MAN for the "Big man".


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 21, 2014)

*Capton Eddy*



Holz Mechaniker said:


> For those of you who know him or know of him from either SWAT or You Tube.
> For about a couple of weeks plus he has had some serious health issues.  A discovery of a tumor on his brain led to surgery which only a day or so ago they had to rush him back into surgery for blood clots on the brain.
> 
> He is now resting well somewhat alert though the haze of medication in NICU.
> ...


    I'll say a prayer or Two for Capt. Eddy.  He's a asset to the Turning world. I wish him all the best and ask God to bless him'  saying a prayer now.


----------



## NittanyLion (Sep 22, 2014)

Praying for Eddie....a real mentor and great teacher to many of us.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 22, 2014)

Capt'n Eddie is included in my thoughts and prayers.
His contribution to Turning has covered the World. 
As has his contribution to "Freedom Pens". 
He is One in a Million.
Brian.


----------



## mark james (Sep 22, 2014)

I also have enjoyed his videos.  My thought are with him and his family.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 22, 2014)

He and his family will be in my prayers.


----------



## glenspens (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers on the way....


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 22, 2014)

We'll be praying for him. I enjoy watching his videos and have learned from them.


----------



## Davej_07 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sending prayers, good vibes, good juju, happy thoughts, Ka, and anything else helpful I can think of....
Dave


----------



## Russknan (Sep 22, 2014)

Very best wishes for Cap'n Eddie, one of the "characters" who make this world more interesting for the rest of us. Have really valued the lessons he has given us. Russ


----------



## Akula (Sep 22, 2014)

Sending up


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 22, 2014)

Capt. Eddie deserves and needs our prayers and we need him. My prayers and thoughts are with him and his family.
It has been a real privilege to visit with him at AAW and SWAT. He always has time to stop and visit and share.
Keep makin' shavings Capt.Eddie!!!
Gordon


----------



## Edgar (Sep 22, 2014)

My thoughts & prayers are with Capt. Eddie. I've never met him, but I've learned a lot from his videos.


----------



## Big (Sep 22, 2014)

He will gladly be added to our prayer list. He is such a treasure and friend.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for the update I was not aware he was having problems.  I will keep him lifted up


----------



## siric (Sep 22, 2014)

Sending prayers and lots of sunshine his way!!


----------



## mson (Sep 22, 2014)

Positive thoughts and prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## Rockytime (Sep 22, 2014)

Healing prayers going up to the Great Physician.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers on the way...I was fortunate enough to meet him this spring at the AAW Symposium  here in phoenix.  Great guy.


----------



## JoeSr (Sep 24, 2014)

I never met him but wish I could. Saw him on some u-tube vids and thought he is great. Prayers for him and his family. Joe


----------



## Sandsini (Sep 24, 2014)

I've never met him, nor spoken to him, but he's had a big impact on my life. I wish you well Cap'n. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 26, 2014)

For all of us, has anyone heard any recent good news on Capt. Eddie?
Prayers and well wishes are still there for him.
gordon


----------



## KenV (Sep 26, 2014)

There are updates posted on facebook.  He is making slow steady progress.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 26, 2014)

KenV said:


> There are updates posted on facebook.  He is making slow steady progress.


 Are they posted under Eddie's name or IAP or some other organization?
Thanks for responding.
gordon


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 27, 2014)

Gordon,

https://m.facebook.com/eddie.castelin?fref=ts&tsid=0.7853202470578253&source=typeahead

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?v=timeline&filter=1&id=293127100890043

But there may be other places as well.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 27, 2014)

God speed Eddie. 

Lin


----------



## Waggoner (Sep 27, 2014)

Sending prayers his way. For someone I have never met he has taught me so much.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 27, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers headed his way.


----------



## Big (Sep 27, 2014)

Do we have any updates on his progress? Continuing to pray for our good friend and mentor.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2014)

praying for the captain I hope he comes out as well as I did, or possibly brtter


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2014)

He is in my Prayers, hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2014)

Big said:


> Do we have any updates  on his progress? Continuing to pray for our good friend and mentor.


His daughter has been posting updates daily on Facebook  right from the start  and sometimes several updates  per  day .
Here is one from yesterday . He was posting messages there himself almost daily  right up to just before his two surgery's 

Sunday is good. As per Lisette: He just said he was at Ochsner when asked and said my name! It's muffled, but definitely understandable. I told him his birthday was coming up and that we would have to celebrate and he nodded yes. We had a good little conversation. I am letting him sleep for a while and will get him to talk to me again. Edema is making it a little hard to open his eyes today. The nurses say he is taking more. I am on my way to see him and can't wait to hear his voice. 



And this one was also yesterday (Sunday) shortly after the above one. 

Visiting Dad. The nurse asked him who I was and he said Fred and he was Edward! I laughed and cried at the same time! Sooo good to hear his voice!  — feeling thankful.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2014)

Here is the latest that came in Monday morning on Facebook ...

She usually calls the hospital  and checks on him like that and then goes to see him and posts more later in the day . 

Just called and checked in with his nurse - he is having a good day. He knows his name and is oriented and that's a big plus. He's also off of his continuous BP medication as of this morning and his pressure is good. YAY!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 29, 2014)

Here is the page they have for him...https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capn-Eddie-Castelin/293127100890043


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2014)

Leatherman1998 said:


> Here is the page they have for him...https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capn-Eddie-Castelin/293127100890043



Thanks for posting that.
I was just  now going to do that  myself. Had it copied and ready to paste here  and you beat me to it.


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 1, 2014)

PR_Princess said:


> Gordon,
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/eddie.castelin?fref=ts&tsid=0.7853202470578253&source=typeahead
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Dawn.
The facebook status reports have been important to those who know him or have benefitted from his mentoring.
He has to feel good about all of the inquiries - Prayers and well wishes must be a help for his recovery.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 10, 2014)

For those of you that are following, the family has just posted that Capt'n Eddie has been making great progress and was just moved out of the ICU. 

https://www.facebook.com/eddie.castelin?fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capn-Eddie-Castelin/293127100890043

Still a long way to go, so please keep up all of those positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 10, 2014)

Great news, thanks for the info 

Dave


----------



## kenbu (Oct 21, 2014)

Web site eddiecastelin.com is offline today.  Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 21, 2014)

Glad he is doing better!


----------



## monty8867 (Oct 21, 2014)

any further word on Capt Eddie?


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 21, 2014)

kenbu said:


> Web site eddiecastelin.com is offline today.  Anyone know what's up?



I have not seen any updates on Facebook for a couple days and his daughter was posting messages daily about his progress .


----------



## tbroye (Oct 21, 2014)

Just Checked his Facebook Page.  He seem to be getting better slowly.  They are waiting for transfer to Rehab facility.  He has good days and not so days but there his progress.  Go the link to his FB page in an earlier post.  No word on why the website is down though.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 21, 2014)

kenbu said:


> Web site eddiecastelin.com is offline today.  Anyone know what's up?



I just went there and it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 21, 2014)

jsolie said:


> kenbu said:
> 
> 
> > Web site eddiecastelin.com is offline today.  Anyone know what's up?
> ...


.

Everything is working fine on my end as well . I just had to click on his page in my friends list to get all the latest events up to date .


----------



## Alzey (Oct 22, 2014)

When I was first thinking about getting a lathe, he was the first YouTube video I clicked on. Found out about Freedom Pens and I was hooked. My prayers are for his family and a quick recovery.


----------



## Wullie Shields (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi 
Is there any news of eddies health I've been looking for weeks but no news is good news 
Hope he's well on the road to recovery
Always in our thoughts
wullie


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 2, 2015)

Wullie Shields said:


> Hi
> Is there any news of eddies health I've been looking for weeks but no news is good news
> Hope he's well on the road to recovery
> Always in our thoughts
> wullie


 
There are updates almost every day on Facebook  and he is coming along quite well . He is still in extensive physio therapy but gradually  and steadily showing signs of improvement


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 6, 2015)

Captain Eddie is Home!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capn-Eddie-Castelin/293127100890043


----------



## randyrls (Feb 6, 2015)

That is AWESOME NEWS!!!!!


----------



## wyone (Feb 6, 2015)

That is AWESOME news.. ty for sharing it


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 6, 2015)

The Captain is looking great.  A little lighter on his feet but still ready to go.


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 6, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## JimB (Feb 6, 2015)

That's great to hear. I've learned sooooooo much from watching his videos.


----------



## Kragax (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been watching a lot of them because of this thread. I wish him the very best. He's my favorite shop teacher.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 26, 2015)

He seems to be making great strides.  He is driving again, and doing some wood turning.  Can hardly wait for him to start making videos again!


----------

